# BEST black drugstore hair dye (black)???



## posterofagirl

Hey all, I've been dying my hair black since early 2007... so almost 5 years.  For those almost 5 years I was using L'Oreal Natural Match (3C - I believe... whatever the blackest black was).  I would sometimes get it professionally done when I could afford it.  Anyway, ever since they discontinue Natural Match, I've been searching FRUITLESSLY for another storebrand that I like.
 

Any suggestions???  I absolutely HATE Feria.  it turned out blue and WOULD NOT cover my lighter roots, leaving them a blue tinge, and the rest of my hair was a blue-black in the light.  I also find L'Oreal Preference to be VERY messy.

I'm looking for a true blackest black.  I'm desperate!!!!  HELP!!


----------



## AliciaMLay

I've been doing this for years too.  My absolute favorite for true shiny dark black is Clairol Natural Instincts, the semi-permanent one, in Midnight Black.  It is completely neutral, no purple or blue undertone in the light.  Though it is not permanent, it stays better than any permanent dye I have used.  I have used this shade for years and years with great results and long lasting color. 

DO NOT try the new Natural Instincts Vibrant collection, I have heard terrible things about it.  Just the get the old school version. I have tried every one out there, and this is still my personal favorite.  Good luck!


----------



## mellah

I've been using Revlon's Colosilk Luminsta in Black for a few months now and I LOVE it!   I have also been dying my hair jet black for about 3/4 years.  I've tried a lot of different brands this is the only dye I really like.  It's extremely cheap, leaves my hair shiny, and it's the darkest black my hair has ever been.   Some people say it fades on them but I haven't had a problem with that.   I always get mine at amazon because it can be hard to find in stores.  I pay $4 and if you have amazon prime shipping is free!   I would suggest buying your own plastic gloves if you are going to give this a try because the ones that come in the box are very cheap and I always end up having dye on my hands.  

http://www.amazon.com/Revlon-Colorsilk-Luminista-Burgandy-Brown/dp/B003VKVEHY/ref=sr_1_1?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1322513199&amp;sr=1-1


----------



## RainbowBrite

I actually liked having the blue tint using loreal, but the blackest that I ever had was special effects pitch black. I only been able to find it online not in stores, but its a really good brand in my opinion.


----------



## posterofagirl

So I found the Natural Match 3C on Amazon... but not sure if I trust it...???


----------



## SalonClearwater

[SIZE=11pt]Black is lotâ€™s of shades darker than your natural color, I propose going to a expert as you strength mess up your hair. Oh &amp; your hair won't look accurately how it says on the box as the model usual hair color change how glow or dark the black looks. hope I help.[/SIZE]


----------



## addiemartin

I find L'Oreal to be the best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chic_chica

My natural hair color is black...but sometimes I like dying my hair blue black so that it would look even blacker than it really is. I don't have a particular brand though.


----------



## marina olivia

Simply answer is Nice 'n Easy Root Touch-Up i am using it from years. I found a great article about best black hair dye you can also check.


----------

